# Satori phenotypes, two?



## The Poet (Nov 26, 2015)

Here is a question for all you Satori enthusiasts.
I have 6 flowering Satori's, 5 dark green with Sativa leaves and 'one lighter, yellowish colored one' with thicker leaves and buds larger in diameter and thicker than the others, obviously with a bit more Indica in it. 
It is the one I want to be sure to have a clone of because I have plenty of the others.

        Now I have 4 clones of the strain.
 Of the 2 healthiest ones... 
{I can't be sure till they grow to nearly flowering height {19" - 20"}
 but one looks like the leaves are thicker and of a lighter color than the other so I think with luck I may have found the two perfect Satori clone mothers. 

       If I have to, I'll order another pack of seeds from Mandela and focus my search on getting both pheno-types. It's about the best strain I have found and I'd like to specialize in it. 

      Q. Isn't there just two pheno-types of Satori?
 I seem to remember that there is but I can't find the facts on Mandalas site. 
I hope to grow these 2 Satori high enough to get 16-18 clones from them.


                        My desert island #1

                                 Satori...&#9834;

                                          Thank you...


                                                    The Poet...


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 27, 2015)

I would have to go back and read my journals, but i think all or most all of the satori's I grew were the same wonderful pheno. I may have had one other, the lighter color rings a bell.. Keep us posted. I am so happy you love satori. She is a good girl.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 27, 2015)

Like Rosebud, mine seem to grow pretty much the same.  But I do know that others have talked about getting different phenos.  I think you may have found the 2 perfect clone mothers, too.  I don't see any reason why you could not take a big chunk of cuts from them when they get big enough.

Satori is also my Desert Island #1.


----------



## zem (Nov 28, 2015)

I have 3 Satori seedlings, first time i grow it after the recommendation of THG and Rose  actually 2 of them have light green leaves


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 3, 2015)

im sure deep down at the genetic level there are more then just 2 phenotypes, only having 2 is kind of impossible with the way genetics works, although i havnt grown out through flowering i can attest that yes there are 2 major pheno types, one is a bit thicker stemmed with fat wide leaves and a compact tight structure to nodal growth which is totally an indica heavy pheno, where as the other more sativa pheno has somewhat standard, not as broad, leaves and slightly thinner stems, with larger nodal spacing much like a typical sativa heavy plant. 

as genetics go im willing to bet money that there are infact other phenotypes that are more like a middle ground between the 2 main phenos we all know, genetically it makes total sense that there are more then simply 2. but im sure that either way its going to be either sativa or indica dominate... either which way, its a great plant imo


----------

